# JOHN DEERE L, LA, LI FAN SHAFT SEAL FIX FOUND



## CATRAT66 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
So far, I have found this seal in the fan assembly to be the only NON-serviceable part of this tractor.

I've seen a few posts on fixes for this issue and if you have this problem, I'm sure you have read them too.

Machine your pulley hub out to accept a replaceable metal framed lip seal
Glue a really thin metal frame seal on the face of the pulley
Or buy a new OEM assembly


I took my hub and shaft down to my good friend Greig Sr. at Buffalo Bearings Buffalo Bearings Inc - Bearing Specials! Call (716) 874-1720 where I asked about getting a .75 ID X 1.25 lips seal with the thinnest possible profile because I was going to try the "glue it on the front of the pulley" method for attempting this repair.
After looking through his inventory told me he didn't have anything on hand that would fit in the gap between the shaft mounting washer and the pulley.
Greig is not a guy to give up easily and wants you to leave his store with what you need. he stood at the counter and looked the assembly over, took it apart and put it together half dozen times, sticking his fingers in the hole and feeling the gap inside the pulley, between the stamped steel pulley and the end of the shaft sleeve bearing. He sets the thing on the counter, goes in the back and comes out with a .75 X 1.25 springless "U-cup" seal. this thing is the same "design" as a lip seal with a metal outer ring you would think should have been used in this application in the first place except it is all rubber with no metal.
Took the U-cup squeezed it between his fingers and put it inside the pulley Asy. with the flat back side against the failed original seal. it took a little help from a coffee stir stick to get the lip of the seal over the end of the shaft while it was being inserted.

I have put over 30 hours on the tractor with this seal in place without a leak!!!

Oh, thought I should also note the cost of the U-cup seal $0.58

good luck to and thanks for the help I get from using this site.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

CATRAT66 welcome to the forum, you wouldn't mind attaching a photo of what you are describing so all can see what your post is about?.


----------



## CATRAT66 (5 mo ago)

unfortunately, I did not take pictures while doing this work. I just never seem to remember to
I would have to take it apart to get them now and I'm sorry to say, I'm not going to.
If you search the web for John Deere L, LA or LI fan, you can see the parts I'm referring to and you should be able to understand it.

Sorry about that, I will try harder to remember to take pictures from now on.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry about that, should have done a search, I can see the setup now, thanks.


----------

